# Loft Names



## amoonswirl

I'm just wondering how many people here name their lofts. And for the ones who do - how did you come up with your loft's name?

I like to name things, and my loft is no exception. But I am finding it to be a very daunting task to come up with an appropriate name...perhaps because there's so much invested in it I don't want to choose something dumb or something that I will regret later... 

Any thoughts or advice on this matter would be appreciated


----------



## pigeonnewb

I am looking to name my loft soon here too. I'm thinking to name my loft *Five Dollar Lofts *because the birds I started with cost me only five dollars. But I don't know if I'm gonna keep it? I'm still new so I am still deciding myself also.


----------



## pigeonmama

My loft/how name is Best Friends Loft, becausem before Baby Beepers arrival, my pigeons were my best feathered friends. I still love my pigeons, always will, but there's a special little bird in my life, now.
Daryl


----------



## MaryOfExeter

My loft is called RKM Lofts. RKM is both mine and my dad's initials, so it fit. Before that I temporarily called it Birds Of A Feather, which I found is the name of a lot of lofts/aviaries.

I remember you saying your Facebook name was Wisteriax. So maybe Wisteria Loft?  (I've run out of creativity today, haha)


----------



## bigislerollers

My loft is ROLLING THUNDER LOFTS. 
The way it got its name is due to the fact that when I decided to build my loft I took a 1 week vacation from work thinking I would be able to finish it in a week. Wouldn't you know it we get over 40 days and nights of rain and thunder storms.  It takes me about 8 weeks to finally finish the loft. It also has a double meaning because of the Roller pigeons that I raise.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Our loft name is Sleeping Dove Loft because the first birds, besides hookbills, that we took in were 2 diamond doves.


----------



## A_Smith

My loft's name is Quiet Time Loft. My work is very noisy. When I come home all I want is some Quiet Time. The time I am in my loft, is ALWAYS my favorite Quiet Time.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

my loft is not that original at the Hill Family Loft, but my mentor has the classic name for a loft. He just calls his "The Doo Drop Inn Loft". I could not beat that one so I just settled for what I had. 

I do build fly rods and call my side business, "Cutthroat Custom Fly Rods". You can't beat a good name. 

My wife was in child care and called her business "Alphabet Soup Day School". 

Thought about "Back to the Futurity Loft" among other things. Also the "Hill Boys Loft". I thought people would associate us with the Jones Boys, who are the partiers of the pigeon world. My kids are 7, 9, and 11. They don't party yet. 

Randy


----------



## learning

Our loft is named "9 Points Racing Loft". We chose this name because my wife and I are both members of the Baha'i Faith and one of its symbols is the 9 pointed star. Much the same as Christians use a cross and the Jewish Faith uses the star of David. If you are interested or curious about the faith you can go here for more info.

www.bahai.org

We figured we could use all the help we can get, especially divine assistance!  

Dan


----------



## Jay3

MaryOfExeter said:


> My loft is called RKM Lofts. RKM is both mine and my dad's initials, so it fit. Before that I temporarily called it Birds Of A Feather, which I found is the name of a lot of lofts/aviaries.
> 
> I remember you saying your Facebook name was Wisteriax. So maybe Wisteria Loft?  (I've run out of creativity today, haha)


Karen, I like this one. It has a nice sound to it. Maybe you could plant some wisteria outside of the loft.


----------



## amoonswirl

Wow!! Thanks everyone for sharing your stories and your loft names!!
So much personal meaning behind all of them - and lots of thought. That's exactly the kind of name I want 

I haven't mentioned this before but in addition to my eclectic mix of fancy breeds, I am going to be starting with some Birmingham Rollers very soon. It's something I've been researching for the past year, and have decided I want to try. I think it's going to be a good fit for me and I'm fortunate to be getting some excellent birds to begin with. 

I also have Ringneck Doves, which were my first birds. And as MaryOfExeter mentioned I have my own stage names for my music projects that I'm tempted to draw from as well - Wisteriax being the name I've used the longest.

So those are the things I am pondering, among others. I also want the name to convey the peaceful and almost spiritual mood that the birds put me in when I am around them, if that's possible. Tall order for a name, lol!

But anyway, thank you for sharing your Loft Names and the stories behind them. I hope more people will contribute to this thread as well. Very interesting to read about the creative process, and all of the personal symbolism that goes into a name.


----------



## Skyeking

My loft is called, "On Golden Wings" loft because my birds are getting older and I plan on having a community of happy/healthy geriatric/retired pigeons, God willing.


----------



## Guest

I used the name lokota loft here cuz I like to keep all things native  but my real loft name that I use here is Painted Pigeon Villa as my pigeons are a work of art


----------



## mr squeaks

Anything wrong with MOONSWIRL LOFT??

Don't think the name is already taken...

Hugs
Shi


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

amoonswirl said:


> I'm just wondering how many people here name their lofts. And for the ones who do - how did you come up with your loft's name?
> 
> I like to name things, and my loft is no exception. But I am finding it to be a very daunting task to come up with an appropriate name...perhaps because there's so much invested in it I don't want to choose something dumb or something that I will regret later...
> 
> Any thoughts or advice on this matter would be appreciated


 My loft name is not very original, but at the time of it's creation, it very much was a family project. Wife, three adult children, grandchildren were all involved along the way, so it sort of made sense to include all of the family members in the naming of the project. I had for a moment of time, considered some much more "sexy" names, but the SFL stuck. The name also does apply to the birds themselves. The majority of which are in deed "Smith's", so the Smith Family of pigeons, also works in with the name. Then of course there are a couple of "Smith's" in the World,....., so in order to use the SFL on my AU vanity bands, I needed to add USA to the bands. So officially, our loft name is Smith Family Loft USA, although at times I have also referred to Smith Family Loft*s* USA, because in reality our pigeon family is housed in a number of lofts in different locations.

So, now you know the rest of the storey.


----------



## kingsley hannah

i have dubbed my loft "Wols loft" as my new business is called Wings of Love, its not original but i really like it,
check out my new bebsite if you like www.wingsoflove.co.nz


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My grandson helps me with my loft his name is Shade and when he was younger we all called him shadybug Thats how I named my lofts


----------



## wayne f

I named my loft "Shortwing Loft" after a Coopers Hawk killed one pigeon!
Waynef


----------



## c.hert

My orginal loft name but not knowned or named but on a wooden board was named: Broken Wings loft after my very first pigeon who introduced me to the world of pigeons. c.hert


----------



## mudduck9196

I named mine B & H Lofts ( Broke and Hungry)


----------



## Pigeon lower

I need to find myself one name... can anyone help me with idea's.,?
I raise classic old frills and homers.
My last name is Weening if that helps provide a name in anyway?
My dads old racing loft name was thunderstruck loft.

Any idea's?


----------



## c.hert

The only name I could think about would be: Pigeonweening loft and this sounds nice to me but there could be other names as well but it takes some thinking...c.hert


----------



## Wingsonfire

I picked Wings On Fire Loft.


----------



## Aviephile

So far I have considered "Getaway Loft", "Ferret Hill Loft" (the loft replaces my old ferret house) and lately, "Wingstorm Loft". I really like the last one, inspired by just about any visit to my breeding room (eight adults and eleven enthusiastic youngsters ;-} ), but I suspect it may already be taken...
Bill


----------



## drifter

I call mine the Pigeon Loft.


----------



## sgtpouter

Mine is D&E loft


----------



## Msfreebird

I haven't "formally" named mine, but on my web page I call it "Cottage on the Seacoast Loft" because its a converted "Maine cottage" style garden house on the Seacoast


----------



## sreeshs

Jolted down what came into mind without further thoughts 

Birds of heaven, River Nile Lofts, Frills and boots, Sonic feathers, Hawk Cheaters, Fast Feathers, Pretty Colors, Winner Blood Lofts, Blue Ocean Lofts, Wings of speed, Big & Tiny, Cute and Fast, Poker Flush Lofts, Fancy & Fantastic, Wings and Jets, Village bird Lofts, Conqueror Lofts, Crest and Boots, Wings of Fire, Lord of Races, Kingdom Lofts, Mist and fog, Banyan Tree Lofts........


----------



## Jay3

Aviephile said:


> So far I have considered "Getaway Loft", "Ferret Hill Loft" (the loft replaces my old ferret house) and lately, "Wingstorm Loft". I really like the last one, inspired by just about any visit to my breeding room (eight adults and eleven enthusiastic youngsters ;-} ), but I suspect it may already be taken...
> Bill


I like the last one too.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> I haven't "formally" named mine, but on my web page I call it "Cottage on the Seacoast Loft" because its a converted "Maine cottage" style garden house on the Seacoast


Waynette.............how about Seacoast Cottage Loft? Shortens it a bit. Cute!


----------



## Jay3

Pigeon lower said:


> I need to find myself one name... can anyone help me with idea's.,?
> I raise classic old frills and homers.
> My last name is Weening if that helps provide a name in anyway?
> My dads old racing loft name was thunderstruck loft.
> 
> Any idea's?


How about WeeningWings Loft? WW Lofts?


----------



## Roller mike

I named mine First Strike Loft, no reason why, just liked the sound of it.


----------



## Birdsonawing

I named mine just as as simple as my handle Birdsonawing Lofts


----------



## spirit wings

Beech Tree Knoll is what I called our Farmette,(we have one Beech tree on our little knoll), so I just put loft at the end, every loft large or small needs a name!


----------



## Noahs helper

Mine is still not finished, but it has already been named...Cottage Landing Loft. It is designed like a cottage and the landing is because homers will be coming and going.


----------



## Jay3

Great Jan, and I could send you the curtains!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette.............how about Seacoast Cottage Loft? Shortens it a bit. Cute!


I missed this! Thanks, that's cute.
Or how about "Maine Coast Cottage Loft"?


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> I missed this! Thanks, that's cute.
> Or how about "Maine Coast Cottage Loft"?


Or, East Coast Loft..............Coastal Cottage Loft.


----------



## Deluhathol

The first Pigeon that i ever saw that i thought was an absolutely beautiful bird was a Lahore. They are also the very first pigeons that i started working with and breeding so i named my loft Loft Lahore. Thought it had kinda a catchy ring to it.


----------



## Covenant Loft

Every picture tells a story.

Walter <><


----------



## Noahs helper

Jay3 said:


> Great Jan, and I could send you the curtains!


 Oh Jay, I would be honored!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I love the Jesus is Lord sign!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

TPK's Lofts.


----------



## Peaceful Lofts

*New to site*

Im just getting back into pigeons , The name of my loft is Peaceful Lofts as that is also the name of private road leading to my home and loft . My home is 3/4 of a mile off pavement with around 400 acres of timber land there is only 3 other homes off my private drive . I will find out how peaceful it will be once I let my young homers out to make there first flight . I just hope the hawks dont come in .I also have attach a picture of the new loft I just built .
Its 6' x 16'


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That looks nice


----------



## Jay3

Looks great, and it does look peaceful. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

(Peaceful Lofts) Nice loft..Washington State is beautiful..and nice name. As for my loft name I made it simple for my web domain name "Jax Racing Lofts"...but I refer to it as "Where Champions Rise" because I plan on only breeding the best to the best proven by contest.


----------



## randymcone

"Pirates Perch"..All our birds names are pirate themed: Long John, Anne Bonnie, Hook, Pete, Smeed, Morgan....etc.


----------



## Jay3

A little corny sounding, but our loft was built out of love for our first 6 baby rescues,who introduced us to the world of pigeons. More have been added since then, and we love each one.


----------



## Action

*Action*

My nic name has been Action for as long as I can remember, So I am thinking Action lofts!
Jack


----------



## Jay3

That's a good name. Makes it sound like a loft full of winners.


----------



## c.hert

Peaceful Lofts: Looks just like its name peaceful and such a beautiful environment as well as a beautiful loft--good name....c.hert


----------



## vintar_boy

my name is rikki that's why i name my loft RIKKI PIGEON LOFT


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

WOW Thats nice


----------



## Noahs helper

Very impressive logo Rikki... beautiful! Did you do that yourself?


----------



## vintar_boy

Shadybug Lofts said:


> WOW Thats nice


thank you!


----------



## vintar_boy

Noahs helper said:


> Very impressive logo Rikki... beautiful! Did you do that yourself?


thank you! yeah i did it my self!


----------



## Noahs helper

vintar_boy said:


> thank you! yeah i did it my self!


What program did you use...if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## blongboy

mine is call Yoh Loft ...name after my future son. lol


----------



## Airbaby

Airbaby Loft is the name of my loft...i served almost 7 yrs Active Duty in the U.S Air Force and we had a captain while i was in the Security Police School who use to call us his "Airbaby's" at the time i never intended naming a loft of any sort that but...anyway the rest is history *laughs* now I got a team of 2010 Airbabys with the name on there bands.


----------



## Jay3

vintar_boy said:


> my name is rikki that's why i name my loft RIKKI PIGEON LOFT


Yes. That is really nice. You did a great job.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> A little corny sounding, but our loft was built out of love for our first 6 baby rescues,who introduced us to the world of pigeons. More have been added since then, and we love each one.


Just catching up with these!
That's NOT corny - "Love Built Loft" is very nice AND appropriate


----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


> my name is rikki that's why i name my loft RIKKI PIGEON LOFT


VERY Impressive! Beautiful design, Nice job


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

When I was getting back into pigeons, having a "Loft" name seemed like the in thing to do. But, I had to come up with something quickly because I needed something for the race secretary. Since most of my orginal stock was from Mike Ganus of Ganus Family Loft, and I had seen others use the Family Loft concept....then I also used our family name. 

At the end of the day, if you are into the racing of pigeons, then the loft name is really one of the least important things to worry about. Getting some good pigeons, and winning the races is what everyone really cares about. 

Once I had the loft name, then the loft colors and the looks of logo's, web site, tee shirts, etc. is what kept me occupied once I had my loft full of pigeons.


----------



## george simon

*When I was getting into racing I need a name also so the name that I came up with was easy I use SIMON and SIMON LOFT. Do any of you remeber the TV show by that name . They used my name Simon so I thought it only fair that take it back from them LOL. *GEORGE


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## newtobirds

Well 4 weeks ago when my 10 Year old Daughter Madison and my 12 Year old Son Colby came to me and said they wanted to have some Pigeons and they want to fly them around the town we live in, we officially started MC Doves Loft.
So far we have no birds, and I have only completed the Loft base but we are getting there!


----------



## ptras

newtobirds said:


> Well 4 weeks ago when my 10 Year old Daughter Madison and my 12 Year old Son Colby came to me and said they wanted to have some Pigeons and they want to fly them around the town we live in, we officially started MC Doves Loft.
> So far we have no birds, and I have only completed the Loft base but we are getting there!


Read the forums in here on loft construction. Hopefully you can avoid some of the mistakes I made. I built my first "pigeon space" (not really a loft) with no clue what I was doing. I basically just built a rabbit hutch with nesting boxes off the back. I've been upgrading and building ever since.


----------



## ptras

*Loft name...*

I'm still trying to decide. Some options are:

Elm Street Loft - after the street we live on

South Shore Lofts - after the area of Massachusetts we live in

Zachabbey Lofts - from the kids' names, Zachary and Abbey. (My wife already has the Zachabbey name registered for a business)

We've also tossed around names that incorporate: pigeon, roller, flier, and various types of food (we already have a dog named Popcorn and a cat named Pickles)


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You know popcorn and pickles don't go together.


----------



## Jay3

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You know popcorn and pickles don't go together.


Too much! LOL LOL LOL. But ya know, you're right.


----------



## Guest

ptras said:


> I'm still trying to decide. Some options are:
> 
> Elm Street Loft - after the street we live on
> 
> South Shore Lofts - after the area of Massachusetts we live in
> 
> Zachabbey Lofts - from the kids' names, Zachary and Abbey. (My wife already has the Zachabbey name registered for a business)
> 
> We've also tossed around names that incorporate: pigeon, roller, flier, and various types of food (we already have a dog named Popcorn and a cat named Pickles)


could call it Pick & Pops Roller loft lol


----------



## Nictorious Ali

After much thought I decided to name my loft the "Paki Shack". All my boater cousins who came from the mother land(pakistan) showed me how cool it was to have pigeons. After getting the pigeons I spent less time on the streets and more time with my birds. Idk about you guys but they sure helped clean me up.


----------



## ptras

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You know popcorn and pickles don't go together.


Funny thing about Popcorn's name. (4 lb. 14 oz. Yorkshire Terrier)

When my wife and I first got married, we had a Yorky named Nathanial Hawthorne, called Hawthorne for short. The younger kids in our neighborhood couldn't quite get the "Hawthorne" so they called him Popcorn (must sound the same to a four year old) 

So, a couple years ago when we got our current Yorky, we decided to name her Popcorn...to avoid any confusion. 

Actually, her full name is Pretty Princess Popcorn. Needed more of a name for a pedigreed dog descended from show winners - or so my wife thought.


----------



## Jay3

I just love Yorkies. Popcorn is a cute name for one.


----------



## Guest

Mine is S&C Lofts its named after me and my fiance I have been flying birds since summer of 2008


----------



## Bear_Creek_Loft

I call mine Bear Creek Loft. Although there is no story behind "bear creek", I wanted to have a name that gave off a powerful, triumphant vibe. After googling the names of a few livestock ranches and combining a few words, Bear Creek Loft came into existence. (My dad suggested "Hawkbait Loft" lol).


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

There's already a hawkbait loft. Google it?


----------



## Pollo70

Mine is J-Loft. my friend that helped me bulid the loft and myself first initial in are name is J and my compadre that roofed my loft name also starts with J actualy both there names are Juan so I named it J-loft it was that or triple J loft so I went with J-Loft!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Feathered Dragons Loft*

My mentor was telling me that as a child he would lay in the yard watching the pigeons fly around and it reminded him of dragons flying. So when I was trying to come up with a name he ran "Feathered Dragons" by me and I loved it.


----------



## miken

I'm a fireman so,* Firehouse Lofts*, seems the most logical.


----------



## bhymer

Rebirth loft , I helped my dad with his loft from 1966 - 1980 nows its my turn...


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Hooey Doo Loft
I lurked for about 6 months learning all that I could. Then started a thread exploring small introductory lofts. I found myself giving advice on something that I had not actually ever done. I was full of "Hooey". I do a lot of halloween themed stuff and have a shaved ice concession that looks like a pirate ship and is pirate themed. It is called Pirate-Ice. I thought of calling it HooDoo or HuDu but it is a form of VooDoo. Hooey Doo sounds a lot like Scooby Doo. Familiarity makes it fun. My birds are pure white recessive Flying Oriental Rollers. I plan to name them all within a magic theme. My first pair are Oz and Glenda. Their first hatch are Hooey and Doo.


----------



## kbraden

Mine is named 'Hearts of Gold Loft'.

I live in a farming community that grows Hearts of Gold cantelopes & every Labor Day weekend there is a big festival that draws in thousands. These cantelopes get to be over 3 lbs each!
The Hearts of Gold Cantelope Festival 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hearts-of-Gold-Cantaloupe-Festival/119221641428162

http://www.burpee.com/fruit-plants/melon-seeds/cantaloupe/cantaloupe-hearts-of-gold-prod001133.html


----------



## raftree3

RAF....Rich's Air Force. I used to have a tree moving business and the name of my business was RAF Tree Moving so the raftree was my first e-mail name.


----------



## egpigeon

Mine is (Vinous loft) for Fancy pigeons

as you know most amazing thing in fancy pigeon is there beauty (Vinous was a name of God of love and beauty) 

so what do you think?


----------



## brown7683

I named my SnT lofts. The S is for my oldest daughter Summer and The T is for my youngest Taylor. The N is just to seperate the two.


----------



## Zippy

I'm naming mine "The Pij-Inn" lol.


----------



## Jay3

Zippy said:


> I'm naming mine "The Pij-Inn" lol.


That's really cute.


----------



## Zippy

Lol, I kinda thought it was too cute to use.


----------



## BansheeX9

If it's not taken I am thinking of calling my loft the "Lovey Dovey Loft" after my beloved dove who recently passed. who knows I might get creative and make the vent openings in the shape of hearts.


----------



## Jay3

Zippy said:


> Lol, I kinda thought it was too cute to use.


Don't think so. I like it.


----------

